# spray painting clothes



## WingDog (May 10, 2011)

So not sure if this is where this would go, but.....screw it.

I have a suit jacket that I need to be a different color, I cannot dye it. As I have no place to do so. So I am turning to my next best option, which is spray paint. Now I bought some Fabric spray paint and it worked great, but the can is so small and costs 5.99 each that I only got 1/4 of it done.

Seeing as this is going to be a more expensive route, I read on Krylon's website that their spray paint can be used on fabrics. My only worry is that it will dry stiff on the fabric and become uncomfortable to wear.

Does any have any experience with this method? or any tips on other methods I could use?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 10, 2011)

I saw some sort of spray-on dye packet at Joann's. A separate can of propellant is required.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

Definitely go for the effective route. My cousin and I made some baseball tee shirts for our whole family and when we used regular paint it dried really stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## WingDog (May 11, 2011)

This stuff says you can use it on fabrics, I'm gona give it a shot, the suit jacket only cost me $2.75. I love Salvation Army.


----------

